# Ureteral Stent Placement



## dbybee (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,
Can anybody tell me if it is correct to code for a urteral stent in an ASC as an implant and what HCPC code do you use?  

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Oct 31, 2008)

yes it is, C2625 is the one I most commonly use


----------



## dbybee (Oct 31, 2008)

I looked up that code and it is an N1 and and N1 states "Indicates Packaged Procedure/item:no separate payment". So do you get reimbursed for them?


----------



## mbort (Oct 31, 2008)

from commercial carriers yes, Medicare-No


----------

